# Seiko 5 Replacement



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've just received this Seiko to replace my old Seiko 5 workhorse:-










I can't wear it for work................. or can I? It's just too pretty! (7N43-8111 Japanese movement 860151)

I'm already lovin' it! If anyone could put me onto a site for an instruction manual, I would be obliged. I'm also looking for a Seiko Box to keep it in.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

tixntox said:


> I've just received this Seiko to replace my old Seiko 5 workhorse:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Pal:

Check out Amazon.com for watches that look like this that are Seiko 5 autos.

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Seiko-5-Mens-Automatic-Goldtone-Watch/2450538/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Seiko-Mens-Goldtone-Automatic-Day-Date-Watch/931709/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Seiko-Mens-Two-tone-Automatic-Day-Date-Watch/931708/product.html

Angelis


----------

